# Hugs and Kisses



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I know I'm not going to win your favour with this topic ,but dogs generally don't like hugs and kisses. We quite often "get away with it", with our dogs but really need to pass the message on to children especially. Hugs by children is one of the leading causes for dog bites, (mostly facial) . When you watch dogs that are being hugged ,invariably the dog is giving off stress signs and or calming signals. Every year this message comes out at this time as part of dog bite prevention week approaches. A good friend of mine spends countless hours in schools and seminars talking to children about this. Loads of advice at her site doggonesafe.com. Here is a recent article at DSD

http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/dont-hug-your-dog-day And if you want further sad news LOL here's more 
http://doggonesafe.blogspot.com/2010/12/dogs-dont-like-hugs-and-kisses.html

http://dogsandbabies.wordpress.com/2010/02/21/good-dogs-dont-bite/

http://blogs.dogster.com/dog-training/dogs-understand-intimacy/2011/05/

http://www.theotherendoftheleash.com/hugging


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Even AVSAB came out with a warning. 

"AVSAB WARNS of THE DANGERS ONE CHILDREN’S BOOK POSES TO KIDS and THEIR PETS.

While kids are frequently seen to have a special bond with pets, children under the age of 10 are among those most commonly bitten by the dogs. 

Many factors can contribute to dog bites in children, and one such factor is hugging and kissing by kids. Consequently, the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior (AVSAB) strongly advises that parents avoid purchasing the recently released children’s book Smooch Your Pooch for their kids. The book recommends that children “Smooch your pooch to show that you care. Give him a hug anytime, anywhere.” This information can cause children to be bitten.

Says one AVSAB member, Dr. Ilana Reisner, whose area of research is dog bites and children, “Although some dogs are not reactive about being kissed and hugged, these types of interactions are potentially provocative, leading to bites.”

In a study published by Reisner and her colleagues at the University of Pennsylvania School of Veterinary Medicine, records of bites to 111 children were examined. Says Reisner, “We looked at dogs that had bitten children and found that most children had been bitten by dogs that had no history of biting. Most important here,” says Reisner, “familiar children were bitten most often in the contexts of "nice" interactions—such as kissing and hugging —with their own dogs or dogs that they knew.”

The study also found that in addition to biting when they are hugged, kissed, bent over or sometimes simply petted, dogs are reactive when they are approached/touched while resting, when they have anything they consider "high value" (food, toys, a favorite blanket, or even the parent), and when they are hurt or frightened. These are the types of situations where children who have read Smooch Your Pooch may seek to interact with their dogs.

AVSAB recommends that children play with dogs in a more productive way such as by playing fetch or training tricks. We also recommend children avoid approaching or interacting with dogs who are lying down, resting or sleeping. Children, should instead interact with the dog only when the dog approaches willingly. Families with children are encouraged to train their dogs to come to them to be petted by have treats ready to reward the dog for approaching."


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, as usual good information. I have taken our Izzy to the small public school for some socialization (our grandchildren are all grown) and this will come in handy when talking to them about Izzy and dogs in general. 

By the way I believe it was you who posted the link to the whistle recall. We started that and within three days we could hide anywhere outside or in and she would come running when we blew that whistle. One whistle hangs by the front door and the other is in one of our pockets at all times. Great tip....Thanks 

Estelle


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Izzy-bella said:


> Dave, as usual good information. I have taken our Izzy to the small public school for some socialization (our grandchildren are all grown) and this will come in handy when talking to them about Izzy and dogs in general.
> 
> By the way I believe it was you who posted the link to the whistle recall. We started that and within three days we could hide anywhere outside or in and she would come running when we blew that whistle. One whistle hangs by the front door and the other is in one of our pockets at all times. Great tip....Thanks
> 
> Estelle


Right on Estelle.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have always taught my dogs to love kisses and big hugs...Yes you have to teach them! My girl Misty is still on the fence about strangers doing this...she will freeze and look at me if I say ok, she is good. My others love it even if kids are ruff, not because it is natural, but because they were trained. Good stuff Dave!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I have always taught my dogs to love kisses and big hugs...Yes you have to teach them! My girl Misty is still on the fence about strangers doing this...she will freeze and look at me if I say ok, she is good. My others love it even if kids are ruff, not because it is natural, but because they were trained. Good stuff Dave!


ditto!  LOL Tillie didn't have much choice.. she was loved on by 2 kids from the second she joined our family!!  thankfully she tolerates it... she might be rolling her eyes though... LOL


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I have always taught my dogs to love kisses and big hugs...Yes you have to teach them! My girl Misty is still on the fence about strangers doing this...she will freeze and look at me if I say ok, she is good. My others love it even if kids are ruff, not because it is natural, but because they were trained. Good stuff Dave!


I'm wondering how did you train your dog to love hugs and kisses


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm curious too! LOL
I didn't so much "train" her to love kisses and hugs, and I actually don't think she LOVES them from strangers, but will tolerate them very patiently... from immediate family members she can't get enough kisses and hugs (with PLENTY of belly rubs thrown in for good measure!)  For us, it was just a practical matter of her growing up with our kids (and thier friends) and picking a snuggle pup from the litter who didn't mind being handled in every possible way.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

All the dogs I have now came to me as adults with the exception of Yogi who was about 6 months, all of them had to be trained to accept human touch, after they accept touch then its being held in a lap and on from there to hugs and kisses. When I get a new dog I touch her/him everywhere a gentle but firm touch, their ears, snout, between the toes, I make it a calm fun game and I do it often and many many times a day. After a time even the shy ones will start coming over on their own, from this foundation we start the hugs and kisses. Each dog is different in how long it takes, I later play the pick them up suddenly game, I might dance over to another room with them or just pick them up say good boy/girl and put them down, sometimes I chase them capture give them belly rubs (something they like), I do everything I think a naughty child will do if there is something they don't like I do it over and over until its ok. They like kisses because when I first get them I do air kisses with loud smacking sound and treat them, this way they always think of that sound in a good way. It's really not hard and does not take much time, you fit it in between normal stuff. All my guys are cuddlers, some more then others, to them kissing and hugging means good things and attention. I must add it is easier when you bring a dog into a house where the others like it, most dogs do not what to be left out. Hope this make sense


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes most dogs can become tolerable with family members. And you definitely should teach handling and gentling exercises., especially when they're young. But keep in mind that the statistics point to the fact that most bites are still to familiar people to the dog. Tell your kids never to try this with someone else's dog and most certainly do not let anyone try this with your dog, even if they are tolerant with you. Many times a dog with accept this but sometimes they are just like us humans and just lose it and bite someone "out of the blue", that they are familiar with. It should never be out of the blue, we have to look for the stress signs. Tammy, what you described as "rolling eyes" is what is called whale eye, where you can see the whites of their eyes ,a sign of stress. We all take chances with this. I most certainly do this with Molly and I have to remind my wife that Molly really doesn't like the tight hugs. Just be careful.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

THANK YOU Dave!! I have so, so much to learn!! In those situations what do I DO? Just ask the kids to only pet her not "hug" her??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> THANK YOU Dave!! I have so, so much to learn!! In those situations what do I DO? Just ask the kids to only pet her not "hug" her??


You have to be the judge Tammy. But keep the hugs light and not too restrictive. Get the book and explain it to the kids. You have to learn Tillie's signals and the kids too. This is critical in case you get into therapy work. Stangers can't be hugging your dog. Just too dangerous even with the best trained dogs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

that's good to know, thanks Dave!
Ya, she doesn't have any issue when my kids hug and kiss her, she just gives me that 'helpless' are they DONE yet~ look when it is an unfamiliar person hugging her.
I would hope that they will go over these kinds of things in the therapy training, but will educate myself for the time being!


----------

